# Best 2D to 3D conversion software?



## Zoide

What's the best 2D to 3D conversion software out there?


I've been testing PowerDVD 11 versus TotalMedia Theatre 5 today and I *think* PowerDVD 11 is better at it. I tested both with action movies and cartoons (all in .avi since I don't really plan to use Blu-Ray). That said, I'm a bit confused because in many places online they say TMT5 is better than PowerDVD.


One thing to keep in mind is that I've been testing them on a 24" non-3D monitor with cyan-red glasses (anaglyph mode). I won't be getting my Optoma GT720 with ZD101 DSP Link glasses until next weekend.


What do you guys think?


Thanks


PS: Is there a way to edit the poll? I'd like to add Axara and DVDFab but I can't seem to find a way todo it..


----------



## Zoide

Anyone?


I think I've narrowed it down to TriDef 5 vs. PowerDVD 11. Has anyone compared them with respect to 2D-to-3D conversion?


Thanks


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zoide* /forum/post/21250734
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> I think I've narrowed it down to TriDef 5 vs. PowerDVD 11. Has anyone compared them with respect to 2D-to-3D conversion?
> 
> 
> Thanks



From what I've gathered about this forum is that *most* people here do not like 3D conversion software or 2D to 3D converters and generally refer to it as "fake 3D". (Newsflash - it's all fake 3D, i.e. an illusion) They either tend not to answer questions about this software or got something snippy to say about it. Now this doesn't pertain to all forum dwellers but there are a few here that turn their nose up to this stuff.


I personally use Movavi's 3D converter. I also use the built in converter in my Avermedia 3D HDMI capture card as well for converting live video via SAT to 3D, but I guess this is more hardware conversion than software. My vote is on Movavi and I didn't really care for PDVD11's converter or TMT5's. Never used TriDef as I'm an Nvidia guy.


----------



## Zoide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/21251368
> 
> 
> From what I've gathered about this forum is that *most* people here do not like 3D conversion software or 2D to 3D converters and generally refer to it as "fake 3D". (Newsflash - it's all fake 3D, i.e. an illusion) They either tend not to answer questions about this software or got something snippy to say about it. Now this doesn't pertain to all forum dwellers but there are a few here that turn their nose up to this stuff.
> 
> 
> I personally use Movavi's 3D converter. I also use the built in converter in my Avermedia 3D HDMI capture card as well for converting live video via SAT to 3D, but I guess this is more hardware conversion than software. My vote is on Movavi and I didn't really care for PDVD11's converter or TMT5's. Never used TriDef as I'm an Nvidia guy.



Thanks for your helpful comments. I guess I'll have to look into Movavi as well


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/21251368
> 
> 
> From what I've gathered about this forum is that *most* people here do not like 3D conversion software or 2D to 3D converters and generally refer to it as "fake 3D". (Newsflash - it's all fake 3D, i.e. an illusion)



Oh, they're similar in that they're both trying to make a flat screen look like it has layers of depth, but the quality and believability of native far exceeds realtime conversion. Even $10M dollar postconversions look far inferior, what with their topographical and occlusion errors. This is all aside from the fact that artistic preparations can propel one native 3D film far above other native 3D, and infinitely beyond what realtime postconversion can do.



> Quote:
> I personally use Movavi's 3D converter.



Sample side by side Left/Right Eye screenshots of a Movavi converted video:



http://imgur.com/2jUdO.jpg%5B/IMG%5D



For those looking on, yes, those frames are intentionally out of sync; Movavi did it. That's all Movavi does.


Maybe we have a Movavi spokesperson on this forum who could chime in. But as far as I know, they are content with their product's output and have no plans to improve it to compete with even the lower-ranking in-TV converters.


----------



## JC63857

I have tried several different convertor and none can come close tho the the built in convertor in a LG

3 D tv . It clearley has 3 different levels of depth control. Which software convertors on have control over

The Depth of the picture. But this cannot be saved as a file . It is for viewing only. LG has A Sport , Reg,

extreme, Cinama {which I think is the best} and Manual about twenty different setings.

Jc63857


----------



## Brucew0617

So.... when you convert 2D video to 3D video and watch it with glass, does the video perform you the 3-D sense?


----------



## JC63857

Yes it has the effect of 3 D, But with mistakes like ,Mountians look at a distence but the snow line and rock are not right, and a portrait ,or a picture is also in 3 d , in other words its not a s good as a movie shot in 3 D . I dont think it will ever be as good as what can be achieved with a 3 D camera. Although Titanic was made with software and it is really good .

jc63857


----------



## cakefoo

The best 2D to 3D converter is your brain. It's free, doesn't require glasses, guesses depth with the most accuracy, and is compatible with every 2D source out there.


----------



## ryman88

Best I remember LG uses software made by DDD, the same company that makes triDef. I have never used that particular software but I understand that it is about the best on the market. I personally use Power DVD, I kind of like all the other garbage that comes in the software pack and it does remarkably well at converting 2d to 3d all things considered.


----------



## TonyDP

I have an LG LM7600; the 2D>3D converter is one of the better ones out there but it still makes a lot of mistakes. It often uses colors as depth cues, pushing reds forward for example, and that can often yield to bizarre imagery. Also, like all 2D>3D converters, while it can often mimic depth into the screen, it is incapable of creating 3D pop-out effects.


----------



## fxrh

I use Tridef and PowerDVD12. Tridef is good. PowerDVD12 is better.


----------

